# Some of my Music



## BlueWorrior (Oct 2, 2016)

I thought I would share a song I just finished:

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-816353347%2Fdanni-boy
It's a dance track of sorts. I hope you guys enjoy it


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 4, 2016)

If you would care to, I've made another track just now. It's extra "filthy" 

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-816353347%2Ffilthy-track


----------



## Synthex (Oct 4, 2016)

Ooo I really dig the first track,  definitely sounds like it would fit right in with my everyday listening. It reminds me a bit of chillstep in all honesty.

Not as much of a fan with the second track,  but that's just personal taste. It's very well done and could see it being on the tracklist for a killer platformer game.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 4, 2016)

Synthex said:


> Ooo I really dig the first track,  definitely sounds like it would fit right in with my everyday listening. It reminds me a bit of chillstep in all honesty.
> 
> Not as much of a fan with the second track,  but that's just personal taste. It's very well done and could see it being on the tracklist for a killer platformer game.


Thank you Synthex! Happy you took the time to listen :3


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 4, 2016)

I can see the first one being used for Eddie Gordo (Capoiera user) in Tekken, and the second one being used in a Sonic game (of which i'm guessing you're a fan based on your avatar)


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 4, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> I can see the first one being used for Eddie Gordo (Capoiera user) in Tekken, and the second one being used in a Sonic game (of which i'm guessing you're a fan based on your avatar)


haha actually I'm not overly fond of the sonic series, I used the Fursona Creator because it was easy to come up with a draft for myself 
But hey; Sonic has great music, so I'll take that as a compliment!
Especially Tekken too! Thank you very much!


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 4, 2016)

I was mainly thinking Sonic games from before 2005 lol, but the only 3d sonic game i've played that I couldn't stand was the 2006 one (too few hints at where to go, and that camera just sucked...) which is too bad because I looked forward to playing as Silver and Shadow on it...(as characters, I like Silver and Shadow more than I like Sonic lol)


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 4, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> I was mainly thinking Sonic games from before 2005 lol, but the only 3d sonic game i've played that I couldn't stand was the 2006 one (too few hints at where to go, and that camera just sucked...) which is too bad because I looked forward to playing as Silver and Shadow on it...(as characters, I like Silver and Shadow more than I like Sonic lol)


tbh i have little experience in the sonic games past the original trilogy. I only ever played Adventure Battle 2 and Heroes and that was a very long time ago
As for sonic '06... I think it's reputation precedes it completely... for obvious reasons :L


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 4, 2016)

I liked Adventure 2 battle, and Heroes wasn't too bad...I liked that they switched up the mission objectives for the different teams, but it just took too much time to collect all the stuff for each team on all the stages.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 4, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> I liked Adventure 2 battle, and Heroes wasn't too bad...I liked that they switched up the mission objectives for the different teams, but it just took too much time to collect all the stuff for each team on all the stages.


honestly it's been sooo long, I barely remember any of them at all 
But I remember enjoying them both enough. The chao garden was a part that stuck out to me though. I guess i liked the concept.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 4, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> honestly it's been sooo long, I barely remember any of them at all
> But I remember enjoying them both enough. The chao garden was a part that stuck out to me though. I guess i liked the concept.


that was my favorite part, the chao kindergarten just put it over the top...But the dark garden was creep af...still is considering it was a kids game...


----------



## Synthex (Oct 4, 2016)

The sad thing is a friend let me borrow adventure 2 and colors, and I haven't had the time to play them....
I'd really like to though,  Because sonic was the first game I ever owned and I love the series. I even had the master collection for GameCube which had some.... odd.... game choices on it.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 4, 2016)

Adventure 2 (including the battle dlc upgrade) is available on PSN for download on ps3 (which is how i currently still play it)


----------



## Synthex (Oct 4, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Adventure 2 (including the battle dlc upgrade) is available on PSN for download on ps3 (which is how i currently still play it)


I have the Wii version. My friend was nice enough to loan it to me


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 7, 2016)

I have another song for y'all, this one's kinda chillsteppy:

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-816353347%2Fthe-island-of-wolves


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 7, 2016)

makes me think of GBA games lol


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 7, 2016)

heh, interesting observation.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 11, 2016)

Ey yo, another song hot off the press:

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-816353347%2Fsuit-up
Listen to it if you want. Or don't. I don't mind


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 12, 2016)

makes me think of one of my favorite racing games ever (XGRA: Xtreme-G Racing Association on the PS2 lol)  though it has more of a techno dance feel to it, like it's from a PSP sci-fi jrpg I absolutely loved known as Bounty Hounds


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 20, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-816353347%2Fget-ready
^Here's my newest!^


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 20, 2016)

I'd dance to that, it's catchy.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 20, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> I'd dance to that, it's catchy.


thanks for taking the time to listen to my stuff, man!
I appreciate the attention :3


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 30, 2016)

finished a drum 'n' bass track. I completed it in the wee hours of the morning and now I feel only half alive :L

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fblueworrior%2Fovertime


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 30, 2016)

Reminds me of menu music on classic arcade games


----------

